# Middletown CT cop injured in accident



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Middletown-WTNH, Nov. 11, 2006 7:15 PM) _ A Middletown police officer is in a Hartford Hospital tonight after sustaining serious injuries in a car accident.Officer Brenda Carlone, a 19 year veteran, was responding to an accident when her cruiser collided with another vehicle on Newfield Street.
She received serious injuries to her head, face, arm, and leg and was transported to Hartford Hospital by Lifestar for treatment.
A police spokesperson says the officer is going to be okay.
"At this point, she is doing fairly well. She's in good spirits, she is conscious, we don't believe she lost consciousness at all. No words can describe how comforting it is to walk into a room and see that she's conscious and alert and talking with us," says Lt. Margaret Liseo, Middletown Police Dept.
The male driver, whose name hasn't been released, was taken to Middlesex Hospital for observation.
The Connecticut state police will take over the investigation of the second accident.

Officer Carlone was originally responding to a collision of three vehicles on Newfield Street.
Two people sustained injuries in that accident.























Video: http://www.wtnh.com/global/video/popup/pop_player.asp?ClipID1=1060039&h1=Middletown%20cop%20injured%20in%20accident-%20Watch%20the%20story&vt1=v&at1=News&d1=50433&LaunchPageAdTag=News&activePane=info&playerVersion=1&hostPageUrl=http%3A//www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D5666426&rnd=75721841


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Get well soon!


----------

